# Daughter's First Cobia



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Our family and a Couple from Pensacola visited the Florida Keys last week. We went to Key West on Tuesday March 20th. While we were there, we asked Capt. Keith Hebert formerly of Pensacola, now Key West, for a harbor tour. His boat, the "Lucky Strike" charter boat has been a fixture in Key West since 1977. Keith bought the boat in 2003 after being the mate on the Jolly Roger II since 1999. Capt. Keith readily agreed since he did'nt have a charter that day. After we toured the Ernest Hemingway Home (great!) we walked back to Turtle Kraals and Key West Bight where the "Lucky Strike" is moored. When we boarded, I asked Keith what we were going to do with the half dozen pinfish he had in a bucket on the deck. He said, "we're going to catch some grouper." I told him that I thought grouper was closed. He said we're just going to "C&R". I was fine with that and we motored to a spot less than a mile from Key West and dropped a pinfish off each corner of the stern. My daughter, Laura, was on one corner, me on the other. I caught a Gag about 24" and Laura missed one. I handed my rod to Mrs. Becky Jones and her and Laura made 
a drop. This time, her and Becky hooked up, only Laura's fish started swimming tward Fleming Key. After a 10 minute battle with Keith constantly keeping tension on the line using the boat, I had Laura back up to get the fish in gaff range. After one failed try, I stuck the fish in the gut and hauled it over the side. Here's Laura's first Cobia.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME.....Way ta catch some eats!!!! And a great 1st!!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Besides the fish, some great memories for you and your daughter.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Oh...*

The fish looks bigger, it's 30lb on the nose. The scale said 29.5, but I washed a pint of blood off the deck. The young lady did everything but put the bait on the hook. Thanks for the kind words.  Several fine citizens of KW got to sample the fish. We had 2 meals from our portion. Keith gave some to friends and kept a hunk for him and his gf.


----------

